# VA/NC/ everyone invited cookout date



## Doghouse (Apr 25, 2005)

Judy has approved the following dates for the cookout.  

I will need an estimate of people so I can purchase Boston Buts and Brisket for smoking.  Please bring your own drinks, an extra dish, and your enjoyment of the group.  Sorry my pets only like human visitors so please no furry or feathered visitors.

Please pick the date so we can get ready.


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 25, 2005)

I would love to come, but that is during my farm market period... 
And depending on which Smithfield VA you are in it is either 4.5 or 6.5 hours away.. 
Hope you all have a great time...


----------



## penhead (Apr 25, 2005)

How early do we have to be there to salvage all that mesquite you're bringing from Texas from being used to cook all that Buts n' Brisket.. [][][]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

Ug!  Can't make it in June!  Hopefully I'll still be able to get down and meet you some time late this summer!


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 25, 2005)

2 Smithfields?

I am where the hams are produced just north of North Carolina, just south of Richmond.

Further details are listed in IAP Discussions


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 25, 2005)

I picked June 4 solely based on the fact that I'm salivating at the thought of brisket! []  I'll be there on any of the dates!


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup John, one near Newport News and the other just north of Abingdon.....


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Apr 25, 2005)

Real shame that is not the one near Abingdon.  Little far for me to travel and return on same day.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd love to attend but unforturnately it's just a little too far for me too .


----------



## rtjw (Apr 25, 2005)

I am planning a vacation for the whole family to come at stay at Toms for a week.[] Tom just dont know it yet.  Maybe we all can just plan on staying there and have a class. Well Tom, what date is good for you?


----------



## Old Griz (Apr 25, 2005)

I usually free the 6th week of July or the 7th week of August... how does that work for you... LOL
Just bring tents, we have plenty of room in the back 40...


----------



## rtjw (Apr 25, 2005)

I can come the 33 of August. I will start making plans.


----------



## JudyB (Apr 25, 2005)

We will talk when I see you next week John.  Cannot wait to make it down there and swap antler for that which you have yet named.


----------



## melogic (Apr 27, 2005)

Doghouse,
If everything goes like it should, I will be in Charlottesville, Va. for my nephews graduation on the 11th of June and could make it on the 12th. This is the date I voted for. If this is when it is I will be there with my wife and daughter. My mother-in-law lives in Colonial Heights and we will visit her while we are there as well. I'm so excited!


----------



## jckossoy (Apr 27, 2005)

I can't make it either, too many things going on.  More Jewish Holidays, birthdays, plus I have a Haphtorah to do.  And the kosher food thing also.

Kol Tov,


----------



## Fleabit (Apr 27, 2005)

I will definantly be trying to make it, just have to check with the boss to see which day is the best (though I think any of them are fine)[}]


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2005)

Too bad we couldn't do it the same weekend I go to get my son from VT!!

I'll try to be there, but won't be able to confirm until just before.  I'm watching to see when the confirmed date is, so that I can make plans.

I should be able to find a room somewhere reasonably cheap, or maybe bring the tent and find a bit of fishing while I'm there!!! []


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 28, 2005)

The 12th works well for me also so it sounds like that will be the date.  

Ok, now I just need a final cound of who is going.  I will be a little busy next week, so I don't know how much I will be around.

We will work out the details after next week.


----------



## penhead (Apr 28, 2005)

John,
Unless something changes I will be there on the 12th.

PS..If ya'll want me to bring sugar for the ice tea, all ya'll just say so [][][]


----------



## melogic (Apr 28, 2005)

John,
I will be able to let you know definitely in the next day or 2, but as it stands now, My wife and daughter and I will be there on the 12th. My wife and daughter are really excited as I am. She see's me on the computer all of the time and hears me talking about all of you and she loves the pictures I show her now she is excited about getting to meet you.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm in!


----------

